# What's in your brush box?



## JumpingJellyBean (May 22, 2009)

Just wondering what in yours. In mine i have...

-rubber curry comb
-mane comb
-tail brush
-soft body brush
-3 dandy brushes
-hoof pick
-scissors 
-cowboy magic detangler
- shedding brush

thats all i can think of right now.


----------



## o0hawaiigirl0o (Aug 8, 2008)

It'll be interesting to read all the replies.  Here's what in mine:

Stiff brush
Tiny face brush
Dandy brush
Face/soft brush
Rubber curry comb
Jelly scrubber
Mane/tail brush
Pulling comb
Fly spray
Detangeler
Sponge
Scissors
Boyfly knife
Sweat scraper
Hoofpick


----------



## IrishRider (Aug 7, 2008)

Here is what is in mine:

- rubber curry comb
- mane/tail brush and comb
- shedding blade
- Slick N' Easy block
- soft face brush
- medium stiff brushes
- hoof pick
- jelly scrubber
- corona
- small spray bottle with mane/tail conditioner
- small leatherman
- detangler
- hoof conditioner
- snot rags

I keep a bucket with all of her wash stuff in it separately.


----------



## saint3meg3rlfc (May 16, 2009)

*Too much crap!*

Honestly, it needs cleaning out!


----------



## mudypony (Jan 30, 2008)

Let's see...

- Rubber curry
- Hard brush
- Soft/face brush
- Hoof pick
- Mane/Tail comb and brush
- Ointment for quick treatment of minor scratches
- Crop
- Shedding Blade

I try to keep my grooming box as empty and organized as possible. I keep my detanglers, conditioners, etc in my locker. I also have my bathing stuff in a bucket.


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

just about the same as you all...um...

2 soft brush
1 face brush
2 those brushes with the knobs on the tips
hoof pick
scissors
HORSE HAIR lol i was saving it
slick n easy block
shedding blade
conditioner spray mane tail
rubber bands
chain
comb for braids
hmm.....i think that's about it....


----------



## AussieDaisyGirl (May 21, 2009)

Hmm... 
Slick'n'easy block (my all time favourite piece of kit I love it lots!)
Hoof pick
Pull comb
Scissors
Gauze
Antibacterial ointment
Face brush
Body brush
Dandy 
Curry comb
Curry glove
Shedding blade
Human hairbrush (I find it works great on tails)
Hoof linament
Fly repellant
Vet wraps
A couple of combs I think mane combs
Detangler
Sponges

Ahhh geez I have so much stuff I had to get a bigger bag.


----------



## Fancygal (May 14, 2009)

rubber curry
soft face curry
soft face brush
stiff brush
dandy brush
soft brush
hoof pick
mane & tail brush
fly spray
slick & easy block

that's about it in my main grooming kit but I have a bathing kit,banding kit & first aid kit also


----------



## Quixotic (May 22, 2009)

2 hard brushes
3 soft brushes
face brush
main/tail brush
pull comb
round jelly curry w/ a handle
round rubber curry
jelly scrubber
sponge brush
a few sponges of various sizes
sweat scraper
hoof pick
massager
clippers
towel
fly spray
MTG
ointment
scissors
gauze
Suave apple shampoo
treats
bug spray (for me)


----------



## Fire Eyes (May 13, 2009)

_I have;

- One soft brush.
- Two hard brushes, different stiffness'.
- One (wrecked) soft brush (that we use to apply some cream).
- Wrecked tail brush (doesn't work).
- Mane and tail comb.
- Rubber curry comb.
- Metal curry comb.
- Two sponges, it was three but my friends dog ate one. 
- Two hoof picks.
- A sweat scraper. 
- Scissors.
- Fly repellent. 
- 'No-Knots' A mane and tail spray that removes knots!

And that's about all for my grooming box.
My first aid box and such is a whole nothing lonnng list! Haha._


----------



## HorsesAreForever (Nov 9, 2007)

2 Hard Brushess [ 1 for summer one for winter]
2 Soft brushes[ 1 for summer one for winter]
1 tiny face brush
2 hoof picks
1 Jelly scrubber
2 rubber curries
1 small tube of neosporen for those small quick fixes
1 bottle of MTG
1 bottle of fly spray
1 mane and tail brush 
1 mane comb
1 shedding blade
1 Slick N' Easy block!

wow 17 things

OH YEAH and a whole crap load of dirt on the bottom!


----------



## ohmyitschelle (Aug 23, 2008)

Well I'm doing this from memory since I haven't groomed my horses in awhile - broken leg and all.

So strictly the grooming box here goes:
- 2 Dandy Brushes
- 2 Body Brushes
- 2 Rubber Curry Combs
- 1 Plastic Curry Comb
- 3 Varying sized mane combs
- 3 Hoof Picks
- Scissors
- A few rubber bands 
- A sponge

Then I have a bucket of wash gear, a first aid box, and anything else in my storage box. 
x


----------



## EquineLoverForever (Feb 14, 2009)

-3 rubber curries
-2 hard brushes
-1 soft brush
-1 face brush
-2 hoof picks
-1 lead rope
-1 mane comb


----------



## brookelovesparelli (Jan 21, 2009)

Ummmm....

1-dandy brush
1-body/face brush
1-rubber curry
1-hoof pick
1- tail comb
1- mane comb
millions & billions - hair bands
1- small bottle of baby oil
1- small baby powder thing
4- threads - white, black, gray & brown
3- needles
1- hoof oil applying brush & container (with oil in it)
1- plastic curry

& that's all i can think of. I just put my grooming box all together ready for a show next weekend. Usually it's all mixed up in the shed with friends brushes etc.


----------



## CiscoKidd (Dec 5, 2008)

-2 hard brushes
-2 soft brushes
-1 flicker brush
-curry comb
-tiny face brush
-show sheen
-2 hoof picks
-mane and tail brush
-ticked off (love this thing)
-mane and tail gel detangler
-grooming block


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

Haha, this could be tricky to remember! We ended up buying a big plastic toolbox to keep it all in.


5 hoofpicks
A pulling comb
A big plastic comb
An Oster mane/tail brush
A rubber curry
A plastic curry
Two dandy brushes
Two body brushes
Scissors
Braiding elastics (different sizes)
A shedding blade
A sweat scraper
A height/weight measuring tape
We have big plastic trunks for the rest of our products like MTG, liniment, shampoo, etc.


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

Okay....

*2 hoof picks
*3 mane/tail combs
*2 curries
*2 hard brushes
*1 soft brush
*Hoof "dressing"
*Cowboy magic
*1pr rubber bit guards
*braiding elastics
*Sweat scraper
*Sponge
*Scissors
*Lunging(SP?) Rope
*Riding gloves
*Bug SPRAY
*Bug ROLL ON reppelent
*3 carbeaners (HAHA)
*Shedding blade
*Mini face brush
*Height/wight tape
*Bell boots
*Jumping boots


Like, 30 items...jeez!

Thats all i think.....lol


----------



## Equitationxx (May 29, 2009)

Well last time I looked:

- Rubber curry comb (in blue :lol
- Stiff brush
- Medium brush
- Soft brush
- Small face brush
- Mane & Tail brush
- Hoof pick (with a little brush, yay )
- Sweat Scraper
- Sponge
- An old piece of doughnut  (yeah I threw that out xD)


----------



## draftlover215 (Apr 2, 2009)

In my grooming box I have:

- Rubber Curry Comb
- Hard Bristle Brush
- Medium Bristle Brush
- Soft Bristle Brush
- Finishing cloth
- Various towels for cleaning eyes and nose
- Show Sheen
- Mane Comb [the little metal one you use to pull manes with]
- Mane/Tail Brush
- Scissors for trimming
- Hoof Pick
- Hoof dressing
- Sweat Scraper
- Sponges
- Shedding Blade
- Fly Spray

And I think that's everything!


----------



## DarkEquine (Aug 29, 2008)

Pardon me for asking, but what is a jelly scrubber???
I've never heard of it before! lol


----------



## nldiaz66 (Jul 27, 2008)

umm lets see,
2 jelly scrubbers
2 or 3 curry combs
Slick N' Easy block
Mane/Tail Brush
Scissors 
Hoof Picks
rubber gloves 
Fly Spray
Sweat Scraper
Cowboy magic
2 soft body brushes
human brush
bot knife
1 hard brushes
height and weight tape
MTG
vaseline
dont think I'm forgeting anything, but yeah who knows, maybe
and all my other bath stuff is on a shelf in my tack room


----------



## brookelovesparelli (Jan 21, 2009)

oh i forgot scissors


----------



## racer179 (Jun 7, 2009)

i have
-hoof pick
-dandy brush
-rubber curry combe
-mane and tail brush
-scissors
-show sheen (makes there coat really shiney!)
-soft bristle dandy brush
-sweat scraper
-sponges
-fly spray (konk)
-towel
and a whole bunch of other stuff!!!


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

Brushes


----------



## HorsesAreForever (Nov 9, 2007)

LOL! MIeventer xD


----------



## Scoutrider (Jun 4, 2009)

- Stiff body brush
- Medium body brush
- Horsehair body brush
- Soft face brush
- "Velvet" face brush
- 2 rubber currycombs
- Metal currycomb
- Shedding blade
- Mane/tail hairbrush
- Hoofpick
- Short Bristle scrubby brush for lower legs
- Human fingernail brush for hooves

I keep the less everyday stuff, sprays, and bathing supplies on shelves in my feed/tack room.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Haha, basically the same things as you guys! 

-Hard brush
-Soft brush
-Face brush
-Shedding blade
-Slick'N' Easy block
-Comb/brush
-Metal curry
-Rubber curry
-Hoofpick
-Flyspray
-Sunscreen
-Showsheen (great for before shows!)
-Scissors
-Sponge & sweat-scraper


----------



## IheartPheobe (Feb 15, 2009)

Hard brush
Soft Brush
Face Brush
Hoof Pick
Comb
Hair-brush
Curry
Water Curry

Then we have hoof grease, show seen, sunscreen and any ointment that may need to be applied availiable on a rack at the head of the barn


----------



## JavaLover (Nov 7, 2009)

I have some pretty basic stuff, most of which you guys have; 

- Rubber Curry
- Medium-bristled Brush
- Stiff-bristled Brush
- Soft-bristled Brush
- 2 Hoof Picks
- Hoof Dressing
- Mineral Oil (to rub on the coronary bands of the hoof)
- Some weird sponge that's like sand paper, used to rub the hoof before applying mineral oil
- Shedding blade
- Rubber Elastics 
- Mane/Tail Combs
- Scissors
- Show Sheen
- Fly Spray
- Different sized sponges
- Small, curved Sweat Scraper
- Coiled up Lunge Line

That's pretty much it. It's quite full haha! All my bathing things are in a separate bucket.


----------



## Void (Jun 26, 2009)

oh Geeze.

Oster hoofpick
Oster soft brush
Oster stiff brush
Oster Mane brush
Oster sweat scraper
Oster curry

Soft rubber curry
Curry mitt
Squeegy Scraper
1 Gallon of Show Sheen
Show Sheen Spray bottle
Eqyss rebuilder
Fly Spray
Shedding Stone
Hoof Dressing
Baby Oil
Hair Spray
Quarter Mark Sheet
MTG
Vaseline
Isopropyl Alcohol

eeeggg tooo much lol I have more that I just can't think of


----------



## Haley (Aug 18, 2009)

Doing this from memory, let's see if I can remember everything.

My grooming box is easily portable, I throw it in the trailer when going to shows.

Body brush
finishing brush
hoof pick x2
soft face brush
harder face brush
pulling comb x2
human comb (works the best for parting the mane while banding because it's so thing)
pink oster comb - I like combs? lol!
shedding bade (Sierra looooooves to be scratched with it)
horse furminator
black rubber bands
white rubber bands
multi-colored bands
hair clips to get hair out of the way while banding
extra clips for tack (I put them on all work tack, makes changing bit and reins, etc, so easy!)
Detangler
Cowboy Magic detangler stuff
scissors
sheepskin grooming mit
vet wrap
hoof brush for hoof moisturizer
MTG
Ususally fly spray, but that's not in there right now since I don't exactly need it. LOL.
Oster tail brush
mini touch up clippers for ears
disposable razor's for touching up whiskers at shows
rubber oster curry
messaging brush thing, Sierra loves that one too. She's such a ham.
Rubbing alcohol
random rags


This is what my grooming box looks like:









Other show grooming supplies, like pepi, hair spray, chalk, muzzle and eye highlighter, hoof polish, shapely's color spray, etc is all kept in the trailer, in my multiple grooming bags in there. I also keep more "regular" grooming supplies in the trailer, brushes, combs, hoof picks and such.

All that is just in Sierra's grooming box. Ahaha. Star has the same grooming box, which is full of stuff too. :lol:

And then I have a box that's meant for a truck bed (it's huge) in the tack room at the barn filled with MORE stuff, no idea what all is in there. xD Then of course I have a ton of stuff in my garage, too! I keep all my bathing supplies in another box, x2 for in the trailer.


----------



## WelcomeStranger28 (Oct 21, 2009)

Ummmmm.....
Dandy brush
crop
hoof pick
Tail brush!!! (if i loose it mum will KILL me!!)
Front Boots
Fly Spray
Carrots ( i put those in so that when I am brushing Nug, he has to look for them!! LOL)

I think that is all!! I don't have as much as most of you!


----------



## Haley (Aug 18, 2009)

MacabreMikolaj said:


> We ended up buying a big plastic toolbox to keep it all in.


That's actually what my "grooming box" is too. I swear it's meant for a horse person though. :lol: It all the perfect compartment for keep things things like bands and stuff in, the bottom is the perfect height for spray bottles, I love it!

I looked all over when I was looking for one (wanted something large), and couldn't find anything at home, but I finally found mine at Canadian Tire. <3 it!


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Okay

Golden Hoof Oil
Curry Comb
Soft Body Brush
Two Combs
Hoof Pick
Sweat Scraper
Rubber Bands
Scissors
3 Different Fly Sprays

And I can't remeber the rest. . ..


----------



## ladybugsgirl (Aug 12, 2009)

mine consists of:
hard bristle brush
two soft bristle brushes
two hoof picks
rubber bands
two main and tail combs
bute and banamine
wieght tape
scissors
screwdriver (?)

way tooo much to list


----------



## bubblegum (Oct 6, 2009)

two dandy brushes
two rubber curry brushes
three curry combs, 
sweat scraper
hoof oil
hoof oil brush
metal curry comb
braiding rubbers
three hoof picks
a box of smokes
shampoo
bandages
tea tree oil
disinfectant spray
sponge
human hair brush
i dunno what else, lets just say lots


----------



## SoMuchManureSoLittleTime (Jul 6, 2009)

*Question for Haley*

Haley,

I really like your double rolling grooming boxes.

Where did you find that?

Thanks.


----------



## justsambam08 (Sep 26, 2009)

Umm, I have....

-One mud brush (that I never use)
-One body brush
-One finishing/face brush
-blue rubber curry
-One hoof pick/brush combo
-baby oil/iodine mixed in a spray bottle (for tail rubbing)
-mane/tail comb
-mane/tail brush
-finishing cloths (pick up surface dirt/dust REALLY well)
-face/bridle path clippers
-sweat scraper
-Endure fly spray
-roll-on fly repellent (for face, ears, etc)
-hoof oil brush (never used)
-mane n' tail shampoo
-one of those gelly double-sided body scrubber mitts
-sponge


----------



## ezhuntin (Nov 14, 2009)

l dont really remember.
I know I have a bottle of Green Spot Remover (Cowboy Magic Brand and it IS Magic).
I have about 3 soft brushes.
1 Face brush.
Like 4 Hoof Picks.
1 Tail Brush (Actually a Collie fluffer brush thing, but it makes the tail GORGEOUS).
Like 5 Rags.
Bell Boots.
Bobby Pens
Scissors.
Comb.
And other random things I'm sure.

I also have like 20 other boxes full of everything from tack to meds to polos and hay bags in my trailer. Hah. My poor trailer is a mess right now!


----------



## Tasia (Aug 17, 2009)

Well if you want to know
1 hard brush 
2 soft brushes
7-10 hoof picks
coat shine 
dry skin spray 
cowboy magic
MTG 
Leather cleaner 
rags
hoof polish
elastics
shampoo 
pins
rubber curry 
ruber mitt
2 curries 
shedding blade
3 rain coats the plastic ones 
screx 
rawhide string
sweat scraper
combs
hoof supplement
pens 
clipper cleaner but no clippers
tail bag
more show shine 
baby wipes
sponges
vet wrap 
scissors
a plastic two sided brush thingy
dirt
I would trade a lot of this stuff for a 7 piece oster kit 
but oh well. I really want a bag tote sort of thing


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

Curry 
Shedding blades
Soft brushes
Mane and tail Brushes
Comb
Cut Heal Hoof Heal
Corona
Hoof nippers
Rasp
Hoof picks
Conditioner (leave in)
Laser Sheen (for those pesky dirt\poo spots)
Curb strap (extra for when traveling)
Blunt end spurs
Water\Sweat scraper


I "think" that's everything


----------



## whitetrashwarmblood (Aug 24, 2008)

black curry comb
face curry
thick toothed curry
2 or 3 stiff brushes
2 soft brushes
sweat scraper 
shedding blade
mane & tail comb
hoof pick
mane & tail detangler 
2 horse massagers
rainmaker hoof oil
face brush
fly spray 
show sheen
black hoof polish
cowboy magic green
conditioner 
shampoo
sunscreen roll-on
wonder dust
sponge
rubber bands
scissors
and a ton of other stuff


----------



## drafts4ever (Sep 1, 2009)

hmmm what do I have

curry
hard brush
soft brush
hoof pic
feather brush/thick comb
mane brush (dollar store standard hair brush)
cowboy magic detangler
quicksilver
flyspray
"Caution horse and rider" thin street safety vest 
cloth clip on reins for arena halter riding
scissors for clipping her feathers (they grow way out over her feet and she trips on them)
Hair bands


----------



## Thatgirlsacowboy (Aug 17, 2009)

hmm... 

-A hard brush
-Soft brush
-Medium brush
-Small face brush
-Regular hoof pick
-Folding hoof pick (for trail rides)
-Sweat scraper
-Handkercheif
-Kopertox
-Bigeloil
-A bottle of hydrogen peroxide
-Sterile bandages
-Neosporin
-Rubber curry
-Roll on fly spray
-Bottle fly spray
-Mane and tail brusg


I think thats it... I have no clue what else I have. l


----------



## kmdstar (Nov 17, 2009)

Too much! LOL It's like overflowing....

Curry comb
Dandy brush
Stiff brush
Hoof pick
Regular hair brush
MTG
Rubberbands
Scissors
Soft face brush (Starlite's FAVORITE! )
Gloves
Baby wipes

Keep in mind, we have two of alot of brushes because there's two of us and two horses to groom...that is why it's overflowing hahah.


----------



## Pidge (Sep 5, 2009)

Does is count if i have a shelf full not a box? lol here we go...

Rubber curry
metal curry
Mane/tail brush
Hard brush
soft brush
hoof pick
rubber bands
scissors
show sheen
quick black
mane an tail conditioner
mane an tail hoofmaker
Five in one hoof heal
Brush to apply hoof moisturizer
gel

and i think that fills my small shelf in the tack room....


----------



## Sinister (Nov 28, 2011)

mom2pride said:


> Curry
> Shedding blades
> Soft brushes
> Mane and tail Brushes
> ...


Not to start up an ancient thread, but do you mean the beverage or the ointment? :wink:

I do actually have something of value to add to this, no worries!
In my grooming/show box I have:
Foam Saddle Soap
A Rag
Small Spray Bottle
Rubber Horse Elastics
Shout Stain Removing Wipes [or something like that; I'm a messy eater ]
Spurs [incase my horses are feeling unrealistically lazy]
Hoof Polish
Extra Hair Elastics & Bobby Pins [for me]
Safety Pins
..along with the other necessary brushes and sprays that everyone else has already listed.


----------



## Lexiie (Nov 14, 2011)

Water brush
Hard brush
Medium hard brush
Soft brush
Face brush
Hair brush
Natural hair brush
wide tooth comb
hoof pick
hoof brush
hair scissors
rubber bands
rubber curry
metal curry
rubber massager
tail bag
braiding spray
face wipes (for horses)
i think that's it


----------



## Sinister (Nov 28, 2011)

I forgot to also add that I have a rope halter and lead in mine, in case my horse or a friends breaks loose [usually happens at least once a year! LOL].


----------



## brighteyes08 (Jan 20, 2010)

I don't put any conditioners in mine because I have a bag not a box

3 beastie brushes
Hard flick brush
Goat hair soft brush
2 mane and tail combs
2 currys
3 hoof Picks
2 hood knives
Thrush stop
Scissors
Vet wrap
Braiding elastics
Work gloves
Ridding gloves
Wash cloth


----------



## perfectcountrygirl (Jul 9, 2011)

Slick and easy block
3 hoof picks
Rubber cury
Hard body brush
Soft body brush
Face brush
Sheding blad
Pulling comb
Tail brush


----------



## EquineCookies (Mar 22, 2012)

Curry comb
Grooming mitt
Dandy brush/water brush
Body brush
Face brush
Polo wraps
Treats (6 different kinds... spoiled horse!)
Detangler
Conditioner 
Mane & tail brush 
Hoof pick
Braiding bands 

I also have a bin in the barn, which has my lesser-used things...

Lead with chain (seperate from my normal everyday one)
Spare riding helmet 
Leather cleaning products
Bathing supplies
Spare polo wraps
Spare sponges
Fly protection

May I also mention that both are quite a mess... I need to clean them both out sometime soon!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## chandra1313 (Jul 12, 2011)

Metal curry comb
3 boars hairbrushes , I did away with all other brushes the natural hairbrushes that you buy for humans is awesome.
Hoof pick


----------



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

DANGIT MAKE ME COUNT WILL YOU?! 
Super stiff brush
Semi Stiff brush
Not so stiff brush
Body brush
Super soft dust-be-gone brush
Hard plastic curry
Flower shape plastix scratching curry
Oval rubber curry
Scratching nubby brush (doesnt work for scratching tho)
Hoof pick (I broke one, and lost 3 in 3 years)
Comb
Hairbrush
Vet wrap
Betadine Solution
Anti bleed/anti septic/anti bacterial stuff (wonderdust)
Uhh.. Scissors
Swiss army knife
Icky gross gunk (dried hoof polish with hair rubber bands stuck in it)
Horse mane bands
Hoof rasp
I used to have my splint boots, and open front boots but it was overflowing. And I used to have a couple bits in there also. Yes.. one horse.


----------



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

Oh darn.. Forgot sweatscraper and grooming mit (which I never use).


----------



## Sinister (Nov 28, 2011)

caseymyhorserocks said:


> Icky gross gunk (dried hoof polish with hair rubber bands stuck in it)


You have some of that stuff too?! What a coincidence :wink:


----------



## Cinder (Feb 20, 2011)

I have...

*Dandy brush with long bristles
*Dandy brush with shorter bristles
*Face brush
*Hoof pick with brush
*Hoof pick 
*Curry comb
*Sweat scraper
*Mane comb
*Tail brush
*Scissors
*Hand wipes
*Rubber bands for braiding 
*Directions to the barn (which I don't need anymore lol)

There's probably more that I'm forgetting.


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

Ummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.... Lets see if I can do this without looking..

lg. curry
reg. curry
knobby rubber curry
rubber curry mitt
2 dandy brushes
soft brush
face brush
mane and tail brush
mane comb
2 hoof picks
bot remover
metal comb
sweat scraper
shedding blade

I feel like there are more but I forget. I have mane bands and conditioner, also fly mitt stuff like that that will not fit in with my brushes, I need a bigger bucket!


----------



## HorsesAreForever (Nov 9, 2007)

I have two horses, so two brush boxes... 

*Novas stuff:* 
Mud brush
2 Not so stiff brushes
1 soft brush
2 hoof picks 
1 Mane comb
1 mane/tail brush
1 can hoof oil
1 bottle detangler 
1 bottle of braiding spray
fly spray 
lead rope
solo comb
curry comb
shadding blade
bottle of shine spray

*Jovies stuff:*
1 hard brush
2 soft brushes
1 hoof pick
1 curry comb
bottle of detangler
bottle of fly spray
1 bag of carrots
shedding blade 


*In my show bucket*
2 soft brushes
shampoo
Mane/tail brush
rubber bands 
mane pulling comb
shine spray
braid ez 
gloves
clear hoof polish
hoof sander 
hair spray
Hoof pick

*In my lesser used stuff bin*
rain sheet 
Kool Coat
Show bridle
womers
show helmet cover
extra bits
furazone
neosporan
Sport boots
Orange fleece i putt under my saddle during hunting season
Heavy winter blanket..
extra halters/leads

I think thats it.  

I dont even remember buyin all that stuff
Sheesh LOL! 

Im not even gonna put the stuff I have at my house.. and yes I board my horses.


----------



## xJumperx (Feb 19, 2012)

WELL, In the regular grooming kit I have-

- 2 currys
- metal curry
- stiff brush 
- dandy brush
- 3 hoof picks
- face brush
- ointment
- 3 combs 
- sweat scraper
- hoof oil
- Braid Banders
- SlickNEasy block

In the WASH box I have -

- shampoo
- conditioner
- 2 was gloves
- water...
- sweat scraper
- baby oil
- scissors
- braid banders
- detangler


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 1, 2011)

I took this pic after I cleaned all of my stuff.


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer (Apr 25, 2012)

Oh boy, 
Groomagroom (like a curry only better)
Curry
Soft brush
Hard brush
Face brush
Mane & tail comb
Pulling comb
Rasp
Snipper
Frog knife
Thrush buster
Cowboy magic
Rubber bands
Rag
Hoof pick
Hoof oil
Show sheen
Shampoo
Conditioner
Treats.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Almond Joy (Dec 4, 2011)

Let's see... I don't own a horse now, so I only use these on the goats... Most people only use one brush for goats, but I have way too many! Let's see...
-Hoof pick
-Long stiff brush
-Short stiff brush
-Soft brush
-Wash curry comb
-Jelly scrub
-Vetwrap
-Hoof Clippers
-Wahl mini clippers
-Hoof rasp
-Goat hair!!!


----------



## Azale1 (Jul 5, 2010)

rubber curry
stiff brush
soft brush
finishing brush
rag
hoof pick
fly spray
shedding blade (works great to remove mud)
infusium 23 leave in conditioner spray
fly spray
furazone ointment

This is my everyday grooming box.

My show box holds a whole lot more.


----------



## MyLittleHunter (Jul 20, 2009)

I have a ridiculous amount of stuff... We'll see what I can remember everything.

*Every day grooming box:*

-4 curry combs
-3 dandy brushes
-3 soft brushes
-2 medium brushes
-2 face brushes
-5 hood picks(4 blue, 1 green)
-2 mane and tail brushes
- Mane and tail comb
- 2 shedding blades
- Repel-X fly spray

*Extra grooming stuff for shows:
*
-Everything in my everyday box(I make sure it's all clean before every show) 
- vetrolin shine
- clear hoof polish
- Tuff Stuff Hoof Strengthener
- clean towels
- touch up spray
- black braiding bands
- quic braid
- black yarn
- My braiding kit


*My wash bucket:*

- Purple 8qt bucket
- sponges
- rags
- Vetrolin Shampoo
- Shapley's Hi Shine Shampoo
- Vetrolin Conditioner
- Scrubbing mit
- Dandruff shampoo(Dallas can get flakes in his mane)
- Quic Black Shampoo(almost never use it because it dries Dally's skin out)


----------



## ohfroggit (May 7, 2012)

Way too much. I actually have 3 grooming buckets/bags because I keep saying "Okay, I'll put JUST THE ESSENTIALS in this one and leave the rest here"... and the "essentials" bag begins to grow. 

The bag I'm using right now has:
rubber curry
dandy brush
3 hoof picks (I have one guy with SUPER bad thrush, so everyone has their own hoof pick)
a slick n easy
SleekEZ shedding blade (omgosh, best thing EVER... I need to get rid of the rubber curry and slick n easy)
fly spray
ointment for my mare's fly allergy (concoction of swat, hydrocortisone, and benedryl cream)
ToDAY cow mastitis treatment (for Jack's thrush)
a bottle of disinfectant (horse safe) from my farrier, that I rinse Jack's feet with and clean the hoof pick with
an extra lead rope
OH, and a hair brush (for mane and tail)
and a jar of organic coconut oil

And that's the ESSENTIALS bag. Wow. Sad.


----------



## JenniMay (Aug 17, 2011)

2 hoof picks
a regular rubber curry
an Oster coarse curry
curry scrubber (with 2-sided nubs)
2 hard brushes
a medium "flick" brush
a really soft finishing brush
a small soft face brush
a mane & tail paddle brush
triple antibiotic cream
Desitin
Baby sunscreen (water proof)-my girl has a pink nose!
a flea comb (to brush out her feathers)
tweezers (in case I find a tick!)
Swat
Vaseline
Braid bands
Eqyss Microtek spray
Eqyss Survivor detangler (smells like heaven!)
fly spray!

My hoof gel & shampoo just stays in my locker since all of the above takes up all of the room in my box!


----------



## Jerseycowgirl (May 20, 2012)

*Grooming box*

I also like to have several old white socks. I use them Rosas faces and clean noses.


----------



## Calming Melody (May 20, 2012)

Fly spray
hard brush
dandy brush
curry brush
comb
detangler
baby oil
hoof pick
rubber bands
treats
spray bottle of water


----------



## Kato (Apr 20, 2011)

I just cleaned mine out. Yikes! I have all my bathing supplies in a bucket, all my sprays & ointments in another grooming box and all my "out of season" brushes in a plastic tote. 

Currently in the box is:

Rubber curry
Metal curry (for brushes) 
Stiff brush
Soft brush
Jelly scrubber (she loves it on her legs)
Small soft face curry
Face brush
small super duper soft brush (for her nose & ears....she loves to have brushed)
2 scissors (one standard & one fetlock shears) 
hoop pick with brush
sheepskin mitt
Small hand clipper with extra battery
Screwdriver...lack of anywhere better (more convenient) to put it
Height & weight tape
bag of rubber bands
baby wipes (for eyes & nose)
2 hair clips 
Cowboy magic detangler


----------



## lkjhorse927 (Feb 27, 2012)

One soft brush
medium brush
hard brush
2 jelly currys
2 rubber currys- one little for face and one big
metal curry comb
hoof pick with brush
scissors 
braiding kit
smbs
water spray bottle and towel for cleaning face
face brush
2 clippers- one little and one big
ointment
vetrolin
2 mane and tail combs
-And thats just my little one. All my grooming supplies would be a giant list!


----------

